# quick question re: line



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

can somebody tell me the proper line to use for surf fishing (not sharks i have this...mainly other species) i just need to know what i should put on my baitcaster...what type of line to what type of leader or do i need a leader etc etc etc.......i mainly throw spoons, gotchas, and plastics
thank u!

best lures to use in surf would be some awesome info also--making the progression from pier fishing in the sound to surf fishing..

also this may sound dumb but when using leaders like on a shark setup i cant seem to figure out a combo that i can throw out beacuse the wire leader is too long...cant real up bait close enough to cast....thx again for the newb queastions


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's probably time for the site to make a permanent shark section since it has become so popular with a growing number of anglers. I'm surprised one of the hasn't responded, but reading their posts it seems most of them paddle their baits/rigs out with kayaks.

As far as casting off the beach how you rig would really depend on what species you are targeting. For line I would recommend braid for casting and retrieve and monofilament top shot for set lines which would drag bottom. For toothy fish a short section of wire helps, Pompano a fluorocarbon leader and everything else a mono leader. Use what you're comfortable with especially if it works for you.

As far as lures goes a wide variety work well fishing the beach, pompano jigs, cobia jigs, spoons, gotchas, surface lures, sinking lures and divers etc. All of the lures the inshore reports have posted taking fish will work pretty good in the surf.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

For sharks a 2 foot piece of single strand wire will do with a swivel connected to 5-6 feet of heavy mono. Then tie the heavy mono to you main line with a double uni knot or something similar. This setup is easy to cast with a spinning reel and a 12 foot surf rod.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

ya didn't state what size reel .. Reels are generally sized for line ex.-- 30= 30-40# 
50 class for 50# etc.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok here's where my newbiness comes in. When your connecting the different kinds of lines with swivels when u cast they hit the eye holes are the swivels supposed to reel into the spool? Bare with me here guys I'm learning. Thanks. If the swivels are supposed to just wind up into the spool I'm using the wrong rod


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

cmg76 said:


> Ok here's where my newbiness comes in. When your connecting the different kinds of lines with swivels when u cast they hit the eye holes are the swivels supposed to reel into the spool? Bare with me here guys I'm learning. Thanks. If the swivels are supposed to just wind up into the spool I'm using the wrong rod


Nope, don't reel your swivel past the first eye.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

How do u tie mono to leader then leader to wire etc etc. u can't have 10 ft of leaders and be able to cast. How do u join the sections together.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Uni to uni knot for line to line or an albright. Then you can tie to swivel so you're technically casting a shorter length. Never put swivel through eyes or into spool. Big no no


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I agree with justin about the knots...if you need help learning to tie them, take a look at animatedknots.com. it's a very helpful site!:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/

http://www.leadertec.com/tips_index2.html


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Uni to uni knot for line to line or an albright. Then you can tie to swivel so you're technically casting a shorter length. Never put swivel through eyes or into spool. Big no no


I do. But only with Hilo guides.

For cast gear I run about 15ft of 80-150lb shock leader. Attach with an Albright or uni to overhand knot. Then attach to a 4ft wire casting leader.


----------

